# Excellent Trainer in Houston Area



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

I have had several members ask who I was using for Bailey's training here in Richmond, Texas. His name is Al Longoria of Longoriahaus Dog Training, http://longoriahausdogtraining.com/.

I can't say enough good things about Al. Number one is he was very honest with me about Bailey and his aggressive behavior. But on the same note he gave me hope that Bailey could life out his life as a nice companion dog and not be PTS. He is very good at seeing a problem or problems and giving you the student the tools to correct it.

He is plain speaking, gives good direction to the owner, goes into training theory, but makes it fun and understandable. 

Mary


----------

